# Begleiter-Wahl



## schäubli (21. Mai 2012)

Was ist der sinnvollste Begleiter für den Barbaren? Ich habe jetzt den normalen Modus und den Alptraum Akt I mit dem Templer gespielt und hatte kaum Probleme. Ist das der optimale Begleiter oder gibt es noch sinnvollere?


----------



## MrGimbel (21. Mai 2012)

Ich hab im NM mit dem Schurken gespielt, jetzt in NM bin ich zur Zauberin gewechselt. Templer würd ich eher für ne Range-Klasse nehmen.


----------



## BasiGorgo (21. Mai 2012)

hab noch nich viel rumprobiert
aber bis alptraum mitte war der templer doch sehr hilfreich als ich mitm barbar unterwegs war
hab dem heilspells und die stuns gegeben
is ganz praktisch und hat mir oft gut geholfen
denke mal is die beste wahl da der barbar zumindest offensiv ausgelegt nicht so viel überlebensfähigkeiten hat
für bosse nehm ich die natürlich auch aber ich meine eher so bei elite/champions
die heilung kann dir da den arsch retten^^
ist aber wohl auch mit anderen begleitern schaffbar erfordert dann aber denk ich ne andere spielweise 
weil schuft und magierin nich so viel an schaden von dir abhalten


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich nutze als Tank- Barbar den Templer... Heilungen sind nicht schlecht und der Gesundheitsreg ist nicht zu verachten. Bin gerade Hell Akt 2


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Der Templer ist auch die erste Wahl. Kann man auch in jedem Guide lesen.

Zweite wahl wäre die Zauberin, allerdings hat man dann nicht die Heil und Wutregeneration des Templers, die ich schon für sehr wichtig halte...


----------



## Deligor (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo 
Ich spiele seit es möglich ist mit der Verzauberin an meiner Seite und will sie auch nicht missen. Der Dmg ist zwar zu vernachlässigen (wie eigendlich bei allen Begleitern) Aber ihre CC Fähigkeiten sind wirklich extrem praktisch. Zur Zeit prügle ich mich durch Akt 4 Hell und auch da leistet sie gute Dienste. Templer find ich iwie unnötig und er würde mich sogar "sabotieren" da es mir drauf ankommt, dass alle Gegner auf mich losgehen. Bei Gegnern die vor mir wegrennen kann die Verzauberin immerhin noch so ein wenig draufballern...der Templer eiert da doch im endeffekt genauso hinterher wie ich oder? Stun hält ja ned ewig.
Den Barbar selbst spiele ich auf viel Vita und mit ner Zweihandwaffe (Nein es ist nicht nötig mit nem Schild rumzurennen^^)

Mfg Del


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich bevorzuge 2 Einhänder logischerweise... ^^

Hm naja vom Schaden her kannste wohl alle voll vergessen das is war. Wenn ich irgendwo nen Mob übrig gelassen habe mit ein wenig HP mach ich mir immer den Spaß und guck dem Templer zu wie er sich einen an dem abbricht 
Ich hab ihn wie gesagt nur wegen der Heilerei. Hab die Zauberin nicht wirklich lange gehabt, nur mal am Anfang als sie neu dazukam. Aber wenn sie da jetzt einen oder mehrere Gegner im CC hat juckt mich das eigentlich auch recht wenig glaube ich...


----------



## FireMage-Dima (4. Juni 2012)

Nun...

Ab Inferno wird es mit dem Templer "unnötig" schwer. Nicht unschaffbar. Aber mit der Verzauberin hat man`s da doch um einiges leichter. Ich skille Betören, den Angriffs- und natürlich Rüstungsbuff sowie den AOE DMG.

Die Verzauberin macht meiner Meinung nach auch sehr hohen DMG. Gut ausgerüstet ist sie um einiges effizienter als der Templer.

Jedoch muss auch ganz klar gesagt werden, dass der Barbar häufig auf DMG gespielt wird. Somit hat man natürlich logisch den Templer dabei. Ich komme auf Inferno mit DMG nicht mal im ersten AKT klar. Hier setze ich absolut auf Vitalität und Abhärtung. Somit AKT 1 reiner Farm. Ohne Probleme.

Siehe:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Rvx_MGQTPUY

Viele Grüße.


----------

